# modify juwel rio 180 light unit



## Andy Dunning (18 Jan 2014)

Can Juwel rio 180 lighting units be modified to house 4×light tubes.


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Jan 2014)

Why would you want that much light?


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Jan 2014)

Dan Walton's rio180 has 2 t5 tubes and its more than enough to grow a nice compact hc carpet.
But if you want to grow algae  it could be done. I'd replace the covers with something a bit stronger and fix the tubes to that. You might struggle getting 4 t8 in there though


----------



## ian_m (18 Jan 2014)

Something like this ?
Fluval Roma Lighting Upgrade - Do-It-Yourself Projects & Hardware - Tropical Fish Forums

I am sure I saw a blog somewhere where they added more tubes to a Vision 180 as well, though a bit poor, as lids didn't close "neatly".


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Jan 2014)

I would say as above, the standard lights are more than enough to grow almost anything... By adding more light you will only complicate things and invite algae along to the party.


----------



## 1stgolf (19 Jan 2014)

Have you thought about adding reflectors to your current lighting?


----------



## Thewindsinger (25 Jan 2014)

I have heard of someone doing this, just add another light unit but like previously said, you will get algae, it will look messy and the lids will not fit. You may get one lid in if you are lucky, I.E the front one for feeding, etc.

You could always custom build new flaps, or butcher up yours.


----------



## AndrewH (25 Jan 2014)

Just to add my thoughts to this.

I have a Juwel Vision 180 with T5 (2x35w) and was thinking of adding more light too.

My reasoning was that my red leaved plants never developed properly until they made it half way up the tank. 
Then the red colour developed. Hence why i thought it was light that was required?

Co2 FE at high levels, daily ferts, etc

Sounds like my thinking is wrong though?


----------



## Sacha (26 Jan 2014)

You have enough light. Just switch to Arcadia plant pro J5 tubes, and add Arcadia reflectors.


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jan 2014)

If you really really wanted to. you can buy a 3 flap set and extra juwel light unit


----------



## AndrewH (26 Jan 2014)

Sacha said:


> You have enough light. Just switch to Arcadia plant pro J5 tubes, and add Arcadia reflectors.


Thanks mate.
I have those two things already though.
I wonder if the water itself is affecting the light reaching the substrate.
Only reason i say this is noticed today that it has alot of suspended particles in the water?

...yes, i am clutching at straws


----------



## Mick.Dk (26 Jan 2014)

Thewindsinger said:


> I have heard of someone doing this, just add another light unit but like previously said, you will get algae, it will look messy and the lids will not fit. You may get one lid in if you are lucky, I.E the front one for feeding, etc.
> 
> You could always custom build new flaps, or butcher up yours.


First postulate - algae part: could happen, but not a certainty !!
Second postulate - lids part : simply untrue ( go check Juwels homepage )
Personally I don't like "heard of somebody" in any connection to facts............​Mick.


----------



## Mick.Dk (26 Jan 2014)

AndrewH said:


> Just to add my thoughts to this.
> 
> I have a Juwel Vision 180 with T5 (2x35w) and was thinking of adding more light too.
> 
> ...


You are not wrong - but light, ferts and CO2 amounts need to be adjusted, to get it balanced.
Mick.


----------



## Mick.Dk (26 Jan 2014)

AndrewH said:


> Thanks mate.
> I have those two things already though.
> I wonder if the water itself is affecting the light reaching the substrate.
> Only reason i say this is noticed today that it has alot of suspended particles in the water?
> ...


Yes, particles in the water will block out some of tbe light !!
Mick.


----------



## Thewindsinger (26 Jan 2014)

What does juwels homepage say? 
I have heard of someone doing it on another forum. Doubt it all you want it doesn't bother me. 

I have just done the same thing with my Rio 400 but obviously they sell 3 flap sets for it. 

I checked on my vision 180 and from what I can guess by eye you might just get the first flap in. 

Sarah  


I'm in my own little world, but it's okay, they all understand me here.


----------



## Mick.Dk (26 Jan 2014)

You are very entitled to opinions, my friend - it just doesn't make them absolute truth !!
The very fact, that you state it can't be done, not checking fact from manufacturer.......well, says it all !!
- and honostly, it's the "they understand me here" part that worry me......since you present facts, that are not !! I don't doubt you at all - i know for a fact, you are wrong. There's a huge difference.
- Sarah; let's not start a debate on this. Please accept my right to correct things that I know about, as I actually respect your right to bring forward your opinion on things  . This make a forum live and work. We all learn from that.........​Mick.


----------



## Thewindsinger (26 Jan 2014)

Hey- no beef mick, just passing on what I have read on another forum. If I come across it again I'll link it. I'm guessing by looking at my tank, without measuring so again it's just my opinion! 

The 'they understand me here' is my forum signature lol throughout all my forums. 

If you know better about the modifications please say so as I'm sure the op would like to know one way or another. 

Take care mick.
Sarah. 


I'm in my own little world, but it's okay, they all understand me here.


----------



## Mick.Dk (26 Jan 2014)

Happy, we solved this, Sarah.....it's supposed to be nice on here 
As for the OP......he allready has PM me, so he too is guided to origin of info (= Juwel homepage + Tropica homepage) 
As for link to info about opinions, don't bother for my sake. I get plenty of opinions, but prefere facts, honestly 
- I will, thx. Sarah ......and that goes for you too. Looking forward to maybe talk again sometime 
Mick.


----------



## jojouk (26 Jan 2014)

I added 2 more lights to my juwel flaps, nidnt look very tidy, but it worked. Could be made to look tidyer, but i was lmited to 2 T8s, and wanted T5's, I have photos somewhere...


----------

